# WLAN mit D-Link 650+

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

ich weiß, das Thema ist schon mehrfach diskutiert worden. Ich habe dazu auch alle möglichen Seiten konsultiert, doch letztlich kein Verbindung herstellen können. Vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der mir das Brett von meinerm Kopf abnehmen kann.

Zum Vorgehen:

Als erstes habe ich die acx-firmware installiert. Ohne Probleme. Beim einstecken der Karte kommt:

```
Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen acx: found ACX100-based wireless network card at 0000:02:00.0, irq:11, phymem1:0x24010000, phymem2:0x24000000, mem1:0xc694c000, mem1_size:4096, mem2:0xc8ca0000, mem2_size:65536

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen acx: need to load firmware for acx100 chipset with radio ID 0d, please provide via firmware hotplug:

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen acx: either one file only (<c>ombined firmware image file, radio-specific) or two files (radio-less base image file *plus* separate <r>adio-specific extension file)

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen acx: firmware image 'tiacx100c0D' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts

Aug 19 12:02:06 carmen firmware.sh[5498]: Cannot find  firmware file 'tiacx100c0D'

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen NVS_vendor_offs:0000 probe_delay:500 eof_memory:65536

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen CCAModes:04 Diversity:01 ShortPreOpt:01 PBCC:01 ChanAgil:00 PHY:05 Temp:01

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen AntennaID:00 Len:02 Data:01 02

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen PowerLevelID:01 Len:02 Data:001E 000A

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen DataRatesID:02 Len:05 Data:02 04 11 22 44

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen DomainID:03 Len:06 Data:30 20 30 31 32 41

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen ProductID:04 Len:09 Data:TI ACX100

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen ManufacturerID:05 Len:07 Data:TI Test

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen acx: === chipset TNETW1100B, radio type 0x0D (Maxim), form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), EEPROM version 0x05: uploaded firmware 'Rev 1.9.8.b' ===

Aug 19 12:02:07 carmen acx v0.3.37: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 22 and Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7
```

Die Software zur ACX habe ich wieder deinstalliert, da diese keine WPA kann und meinen Rechner abstürzen lässt (blinkende Tasten auf der Tastatur, leider nirgens Nachrichten dazu). Also den NDIS-Wrapper installiert und den Treiber von Windows-XP. Meines Wissens mit Erfolg: "ndiswrapper -l"

```
airplus : driver installed

        device (104C:8400) present (alternate driver: acx)
```

Da jedoch immer das ACX-Modul im Logfile abgestürzt ist, habe ich die ACX-Firmware wieder deinstalliert. Danach hat wenigstens der NDIS-Wrapper eine Ausgabe gemacht:

```
Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen usbcore: registered new interface driver acx_usb

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen ndiswrapper: driver airplus (D-Link,09/08/2003,4.15.5.1) loaded

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

Aug 19 12:29:35 carmen ndiswrapper: using IRQ 11

Aug 19 12:29:36 carmen wlan0: ethernet device 00:0d:88:8a:80:03 using NDIS driver: airplus, version: 0x4000f, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'D-Link AirPlus 22 Mbps Wireless Network Adapter', 104C:8400.5.conf

Aug 19 12:29:36 carmen ndiswrapper (set_iw_encr_mode:717): setting encryption mode to 6 failed (C00000BB)

Aug 19 12:29:36 carmen wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA
```

Meine Karte sieht danach erst einmal so aus:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:22 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Lasse ich mir meinen Router anzeigen, kommt folgendes:

```
carmen ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:BF:EF:44:5B

                    ESSID:"Test"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11FH

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:68/154  Noise level:160/154

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0
```

Alles soweit ok. Nun nach diversen HowTow's (insbesondere DIESEM erst einmal, um es auszuprobieren):

```
carmen ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid Test

carmen ~ # iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

carmen ~ # iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

carmen ~ # iwconfig wlan0 key s:testtest open

carmen ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Kommt nach dem "up" im Logfile:

```
Aug 19 12:35:36 carmen ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

Meine karte ist jetzt so konfiguriert:

```
carmen ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:22 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:7465-7374-7465-7374   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

In den verschiedensten Konfigurationsdateien bin ich noch gar nicht drin gewesen. Wo ist da mein Denkfehler?

----------

## Necoro

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> und meinen Rechner abstürzen lässt (blinkende Tasten auf der Tastatur, leider nirgens Nachrichten dazu).

 

Eindeutig ne Kernel-Panic. Leider gibt es irgendwie keine vernünftige Möglichkeit, an den Traceback zu kommen (es sei denn man hat ein serielles Kabel oder so zur Hand)

----------

## LinuxTom

Schön. Ich dachte ich brauche die ACX-Treiber nicht. NDIS und der Windows-Treiber reichen. Dann wäre mich auch dieser Bug egal. Oder liege ich da falsch?

----------

## Necoro

Naja ... ich würde sagen, dass prinzipiell Linux-Treiber besser sind als Ndiswrapper-Gefrickel. Aber das ist Geschmackssache  :Wink: .

Außerdem war das nur als Hinweis/Erklärung zu verstehen  :Smile: . Zur Lösung des Gesamtproblems war mein Beitrag eigentlich unerheblich.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich nehme auch liber Linuxtreiber, aber ich muss es zum laufen bringen. Trotzdem danke.

Und nun bekomme ich auf einmal eine andere Ausgabe:

```
carmen ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:BF:EF:44:5B

                    ESSID:"Test"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11FH

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:77/154  Noise level:160/154

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
```

Liegt es vielleicht am Router?

----------

## LinuxTom

Und diese Zeile?

```
ndiswrapper (set_iw_encr_mode:717): setting encryption mode to 6 failed (C00000BB)
```

Ich habe (weil es so empfohlen wurde) sogar auf net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.10 gupdated. Aber auch kein Erfolg:

```
ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

----------

